# Double Forte ????



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

In my efforts to gather information about tandems, the Double Forte site has been mentioned many times.

Being a Yahoo group you need to get a reply from the person that oversees that section. 

So it's been a week or more now and still no reply. NBD just curious if they still exist or maybe are on a vacation.

Anyone know what gives.

PK


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

The group still exists but activity ebbs and flows. New posts are infrequent, but responses to new posts (by forum members) are rapid and usually numerous. 

I suspect the admin or mod or what Yahoo! calls him is away from his computer.


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

I think Mark is really into their new Calfee road not the Ventana. Look a tandemlink lots of good info.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

DavoK said:


> I think Mark is really into their new Calfee road not the Ventana. Look a tandemlink lots of good info.


Possibly so, but in very short time I got the email with access.

Thanks
PK


----------

